# Otolaryngology



## sbarat (Aug 14, 2009)

Surgeon performed excision of preauricular congenital pit and cyst due to recurrent facial abscess - all my research has led me to 42815 - any suggestions to the contrary?  Thanks, seama barat


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 14, 2009)

Seama, 
That would really all depend on the anatomical area that he is excising? more details would be good. it could either be a type I branchial excision, which you would look @ 69145. or it could be a type II, which you would look @ 42815.


----------



## jackjones62 (Aug 14, 2009)

Unless the physician describes a branchial cleft cyst and pathology confirms it, you should not bill 42815; you described a pre-auricular (in front of the ear, cheek area) congenital cyst/fistula....you need to look at the integumentary system, 114XX with closure. 1205X, or, depending on if a plasty approach was taken, ie advance flap, rotation flap, look at 14040. 

Jennifer 
CT ENT


----------

